# Giant Pokemon RP



## Bluefiremark II (May 4, 2020)

Greetings! I have an Rp idea I'm looking to do. So first things first, this is a pokemon giant rp. So if you don't like pokemon, or macro growth, this isn't for you.

Rules: you can be any pokemon you want, and I'll be whatever i like. Whatever the plot ends up being pokemon will grow, whether that's just you, just me, both of us, or both of us and some misc random pokemon.

Growth methods: 
-magic berries in the forest
-or rare candies
-somethind dynamax related
-using an ability.
-pokemon grow based off different types.
-other

The world:
-humans Ye or Ne?
-all pokemon can grow in the rp
-just a few grow
-only we end up growing.

Size limits: i have none, willing to go to limitless sizes, bigger than universes and beyond if you want, or, we can simply stop at ten feet tall- any size works for me! 

Contact: either note me on FA, add me on discord (@BluefiremarkII#2898)
Or DM me here. Then we can discuss some specifics!


----------



## EmeraldWuff (May 4, 2020)

Sounds fun, added ya on Discord ^^


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 5, 2020)

Still open btw!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 6, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Neat


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

Do you use telegram at all?


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 26, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Do you use telegram at all?


I do not use telegram no~ sorry


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

Awe poo


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 26, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Awe poo


Ye Sorry. Can still do it here if you want i suppose


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

I can reinstall discord if you use that


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 26, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> I can reinstall discord if you use that


I do use discord, best place for me


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

Ok give me a bit and I'll let you know my sn I forgot it lol been a while since I used it


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 26, 2020)

darkemberwolf430 said:


> Ok give me a bit and I'll let you know my sn I forgot it lol been a while since I used it


Lol okay


----------



## darkemberwolf430 (May 26, 2020)

Dark Ember Wolf#1742


----------

